# Trailer Hitch



## ECAM (Oct 21, 2016)

Hello, I have owned my 2016 TTS since new, I love it today as much as the day I got I. It is my daily driver and I really need a hidden hitch on it. It's seems every time I visit Europe I see small cars pulling everything from a giraffe in a trailer to a bag of mulch. There must be a hitch for my car. Somebody out here must know somebody

Cheers
Phil/Canada


----------



## racerxnyc (Jul 27, 2018)

I haven't found one.

See
https://www.audiworld.com/forums/tt-mk3-discussion-207/rear-mounted-bike-rack-2918816/

Let me know if you do.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Any good tow hitch fitting company will be able to fit a tow bar

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Is the TT even type approved for a tow bar? If it's not it doesn't matter whether you find someone to fit it or not, in this country at least your insurance would be tricky in the event of a mishap.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Of course it is.... the only reason nobody can find a tow hitch for the tts is because of the style of the rear bumper/ exhaust









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

HOGG said:


> Of course it is.... the only reason nobody can find a tow hitch for the tts is because of the style of the rear bumper/ exhaust
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please show me proof if it's that obvious!

The RS4 was never type approved for towing but people used to fit tow bars to them. Quite why you'd use one as a tow car I'll never know.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

There's nothing in the manual or any brochures for the TT about maximum towing / trailer weights. These values are usually stated including variances for gradients. That does suggest that its not designed to accept a hitch.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

phazer said:


> HOGG said:
> 
> 
> > Of course it is.... the only reason nobody can find a tow hitch for the tts is because of the style of the rear bumper/ exhaust
> ...


The proof was that pic....
The tts doesn't have a different chassis to the normal TT

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

ZephyR2 said:


> There's nothing in the manual or any brochures for the TT about maximum towing / trailer weights. These values are usually stated including variances for gradients. That does suggest that its not designed to accept a hitch.


I would personally love a hidden hitch to mount a bike rack to. I can't see where it would be any significant stress to pull a trailer with track wheels & tires either.

Torklift have one for the Golf R, as do Curt. I think they both mount correctly to the bumper plates. Curt test fit their prototype on my TTS, but it doesn't clear the diffuser properly. I assume the same would be true for Torklift. The market is so small for Mk3 TT/TTS/TTRS that it would seem like custom or modifying a Golf R one are likely the only options.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

@HOGG - but that's a Mk2 TT so it proves nothing about the Mk3.

@BauhauTTS - I think that's the point. Only a small number of TTs sold and only a few of those owners wanting a hitch so development costs not warranted.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

HOGG said:


> phazer said:
> 
> 
> > HOGG said:
> ...


I knew that's what you'd come back with.

A picture of one being fitted (never mind the wrong model) proves nothing. Some people had tow bars fitted to RS4's but they were not type approved for them. In this country that makes your insurance situation decidedly dodgy.

Doing something and the car being type approved by the manufacturer are totally separate things.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

ZephyR2 said:


> @HOGG - but that's a Mk2 TT so it proves nothing about the Mk3.
> 
> @BauhauTTS - I think that's the point. Only a small number of TTs sold and only a few of those owners wanting a hitch so development costs not warranted.


Exactly, there's also a cost to the type approval process. Realistically, how many people want a sports coupe and then tow something with it? Miniscule I'd say.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Just to put this to bed for the UK at least (the original query was about a Canadian car IIRC)&#8230;

I've checked the VIN plate on my TTS and line 2 - Gross Train Weight is blank e.g removed. There is only the Gross Vehicle Weight (line 1) and the two axle weights (line 3 & 4).

This means even if I could fit a tow bar to my car it would not be legal to tow with it. I suspect all other Mk3 TT's are the same.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

You can get a bike rack

http://birdautomotive2.com/bike-rack-audi-tt.html

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

All tt's from mk1 through mk3 have never been approved for towing.
There you go...


----------



## ECAM (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks for the replies , looks like I need a Porsche Macan if i want to tow anything 
Cheers 
Phil


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

I'd rather an Audi Q5 tbh
Or a Skoda Kodiaq

The best has to be that new Volvo xc90 hybrid twin engine 800bhp machine

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

